# Pics of Terra @ Georgetown ADBA show



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

This show was only in, like, April and I just got the pics just now. LOL! I love my special girl. Its nice to see the pics because I didn't get to be at this one.


















She took Judge's Choice and a 1st under Eddie Santiago. Then she took a 3rd under Chico Perez, but I don't have pics of that.

















"ZOMG, thanks for the big... thing! That was soooo thoughtful of you! Let me slurp your face, NAO!!!"


























This last pic is pretty cool. L-R: CH Knowles' Buckhide, the daddy. UWP Terra, UWP CH Kiddo, and CH Osiris, the offspring. The only one missing who was at this show was GRCH Animatrix, another sibling.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice pics. Shes looking good. Love the last little family pic


----------



## banana man (Jun 14, 2010)

lovely looking dogs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Lindsay congrats, she looks great. Awesome pics


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics and congrats!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

awesome dogs, especially yours, the trophy will make a nice chew toy !!

congrats


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

congrats on your win


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

She's very deserving and really a picture perfect pit (PPP) LOL!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, wow! Lindsay, you must be so proud of Terra! She's just beautiful, and looks so thrilled to have won that big 'ol trophy! I absolutely love your captions! Love the family pic, too! Way cute!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


>


Congrats to you and Terra! She's looking really good. I love the last shot, all the dogs are looking in a different direction Haha


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, I can imagine its really hard to get 4 dogs to look nice for a picture together. LOL! I have difficulty just shooting one, and Terra is the _master_ at ruining good pics by looking away. I have a couple different shots of this scene, and you can tell Terra is saying "Uhhh, lady. Dunno if you know this, but there's a guy over there making trouble. I really don't want a spankin', but I may have to go over there and bite him."


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

extremely beautiful and you didn't need all the ribs to show to win in the ringlol. Very nice girl she looks in awesome shape !


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She is to cute I love the Family photo, That is pretty awesome.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Those are some great pictures! Her family is very beautiful!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful group of dogs!! Terra is gorgeous!! NOW I know who had her in Cleburne!! I saw them taking quite a few ribbons, and trophies over the weekend...lol Course I've talked to Casey quite a few times..lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

David, she will be more leaned out by the time the next show rolls around. I haven't really put the effort into her that I should. It does impress me that she's able to win without the intense conditioning, but I want her to have every possible edge. It would be perfect if she could finish her CH this year.

LR, thank you! I think we talked about this but I was there at Kellyville, too. Of course I was the dork sitting outside the door with the camera so you probably didn't see my dog too much. LOL! Yeah, we did really well at Cleburne. The text messages kept rolling in. I don't know what all Casey's dogs took, but there are a few trophies and a stack of ribbons on the dining room table here.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

She is a pretty girl!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

She's a beautiful girl. The family shot is great.


----------

